# Need help/advice with Dr. visit



## reprisal (Sep 18, 2002)

I posted this thread in the D category also...Just a little info: I've had D-predominant IBS for the past 4 years. The physical effects are not as bad as they used to be, considering I started taking some meds. But the mental effects are worsening by the day. I take immodium daily, 2 to 3 pills, and it seems to work pretty well; Only a few cases where it failed. My ibs isn't too severe, about 2 or 3 D-attacks a month, but it seems that the anxiety is much worse.I have trouble doing any simple daily activity, because my IBS is always on my mind. Things like seeing people jogging down the street, make me think to myself, "I couldn't do that, what if I had a D-attack; where would a bathroom be?" And thinking this way all the time really has severe effects on me socially, academically, and mentally. So I finally decided to go see a psycholigist, because the general practice doctors never have seemed to help me. I am just curious what you folks would recommend me asking about (certain medicines for anxiety), and what medicines seem to work for you (for anxiety and IBS-d)? Thanks for your input!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hello.







Your post reminded me about myself. I asked myself that same questions about the joggers and about the policemen who do traffic.







I am also IBS D triggered by anxiety. My recomendation is that you go see the doc; even better if you find someone who understands about IBS and anxiety. For one year I refused to take any other drugs than imodium and this past fall I started on Paxil as a last try. It worked wonders on myself and I am amazed at how stupidly stubborn I was for not doing this sooner. It has been just great; I have got my life back and step by step I am doing the things that I would not normally do before: go to parties where bathrooms are not close or simply not avaible as easily, going to rehearsals in other people's homes, etc. I have not jogged but that is on my mind.







I also did the hypnotherapy tapes and they helped a lot with the mental aspect of it. My attitude was improved and I learned to see and think different about my IBS. Alone, ,they did not make my IBS go away, but they sure improved my attitude towards me and even with others. I recomend them. You can also ask your doctor for some sort of therapy. I believe drugs should be accompained by some sort of treatment because we carry a lot of "what ifs" in our heads.I hope you can find a way to help yourself and feel better about this.


----------

